

Shutterstock shares pop after $76.5 million IPO - dollarpizza
http://www.businessweek.com/ap/2012-10-11/shutterstock-raises-76-dot-5-million-in-its-ipo

======
dollarpizza
Here's a related article about the SSTK debut:

[http://seekingalpha.com/article/916861-ipo-preview-
shutterst...](http://seekingalpha.com/article/916861-ipo-preview-shutterstock)

